# Viewing Notebook through TV



## forester9383 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a 32 inch Sony TV and a Dell Inspiron laptop. I'd like to be able to surf the web on my TV (and use Microsoft Word, etc.) with a wireless keyboard and mouse. How do I project what I see on my laptop onto my TV?

Also has anyone tried this and got a decent picture on their TV? I wouldn't want to do this if the resolution is totally crappy!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Why not attach your laptop via Svideo to your Tv and see what it looks like---(if you want sound you will have to attach the two RCA jacks into the sound ports.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As above, most laptops have a port for S-Video.

But you will be horrified at the low resolution on a standard TV, the text will probably be hard to read.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it possibly to get one of those old TV - video game system adapters with the little switches for tv/video? I had one for intelevision. If you get a cable hookdup or whatever conector maybe it will act as a hard connection. And it will give you a switch for the TV if you want to stop using it.

I think its about like Svideo or a normal cable jack. I dont know about compatability though.

Youd probly just has to manually tell it a connection to send the stream out constantly and let your TV treat it like an old video game. I'd think it would work if you did everything on the computers end correctly, despite modern logic in these things.


----------

